# Monarch clutch



## chet86 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a 12" CK (1943) model Monarch lathe. I'am using to build my 1 1/2 scale  4-6-4 Hudson. My question is, does anyone know the sizes of the pins and rollers in the clutch.
I would like to make them before I take it apart. Only have one lathe.

chet86


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 8, 2014)

I've never heard of anyone replacing the pin & rollers.  Are they wore out that bad??? Usually, you loose clutch plates and springs long before any of the other parts.  Have you tried to adjust the clutch plate stack?  How about posting some pictures for us to see a better picture of what you are facing?


----------

